# High Level End Game



## Kaffeefilter (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da eigendlich nur eine kurze Frage auf die ich bisher noch keine konkrete Antwort finden konnte.

Wenn man das max Level erreicht haben wird, wird es dann für Spieler die RvR/PvP nicht so intensiv betreiben genug Quests und Instanzen geben?

Mit genug mein ich wenn man mal davon ausgeht einen täglich spielenden Gamer zu haben der nur 10 - 20 % seiner Zeit mit PvP verbringt und der eben gerne, "wie eben z.B. in WOW", mehr auf Instanzraids mit der Gilde steht.

Und wenn ja, sind die erreichbaren Items usw. den PvP Items gleichwärtig ?

Gruß


----------



## _Mooni_ (2. Januar 2008)

Kaffeefilter schrieb:


> Und wenn ja, sind die erreichbaren Items usw. den PvP Items gleichwärtig ?




Definitiv...leider bleibt Dir damit aber der Hauptspassfaktor verschlossen...das gemeinsame spielen im Endgame. (Raids müssen ja nicht immer so gezwungen sein wie alle behaupten)


----------



## Sempai02 (2. Januar 2008)

Ich sag mal so: Wer in einem MMOG mit Hauptlast PvP lieber durch Instanzen zieht,sollte doch bei WoW bleiben mit seinem PvE und Möchtegern-PvP.


----------



## Verce (2. Januar 2008)

WAR wir was das angeht simpel ausgedrückt das gegenteil von wow
voraussichtlich viel gutes PvP, und schlechtes/mittemäßiges PvE

ob dir der PvE content nun reicht oder nicht ist schwer zu sagen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Januar 2008)

na hauptsache das PvP in WAR wird besser als das in WoW.
Den in Sachen Balance hat Blizz die Messlatte da sehr hoch angesetzt.


----------



## Feinkost (2. Januar 2008)

blizz is einfach überfordert mit dem balancen darum haben sie sich nur auf 5er arena beschränkt
zb. guten diszi priester bekommt man mit 3-4 leuten down = 5er arena aber was in 2er und 3er los ist das is denen egal.
druide heilt im 5er nich so viel wie andere und man bekommt ihn auch leichter down, aber in den anderen arenen lol, naja und da gibt es noch das open pvp aber das langweilt blizz auch weil es ja tot is
ich erhoffe mir von WAR mehr als nur balancing auf die instanzierten bgs


----------



## Terratec (2. Januar 2008)

Feinkost schrieb:


> blizz is einfach überfordert mit dem balancen darum haben sie sich nur auf 5er arena beschränkt
> zb. guten diszi priester bekommt man mit 3-4 leuten down = 5er arena aber was in 2er und 3er los ist das is denen egal.
> druide heilt im 5er nich so viel wie andere und man bekommt ihn auch leichter down, aber in den anderen arenen lol, naja und da gibt es noch das open pvp aber das langweilt blizz auch weil es ja tot is
> ich erhoffe mir von WAR mehr als nur balancing auf die instanzierten bgs



/sign


----------



## Masarius (2. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht errinnere haben die Entwicklern verlauten lassen, das man die besten Items bekommt, wenn man beides betreibt PvP/PvE. Jedoch könne man sich auch nur auf einen Zweig beziehen und dort ebenfalls gute Item bekommen.
Die PvE Qs nehmen direkten Einfluss auf die Gebieten Kontrolle. Einfach mal das Video dazu anschauen auf www.warhammeronline.com 
Es stimmt aber schon das War sein Hauptaugenmerk auf PvP bezieht, also wer mehr auf PvE steht sollte wirklich lieber bei WoW bleiben...auf genaue Infos bezüglich Itemwertigkeit im PvE in War muss man wohl noch warten.


----------



## Kresse (2. Januar 2008)

Wen zur Hölle interessiert WoW Arena ? Eine Arena, wie es sie zur Zeit in WoW gibt, wird niemal so gut sein, wie Open PVP ala DAoC.
Aber mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema PvE : Natürlich wird es in WAR auch Pve geben, jedoch frag ich mich, warum Leute, die nur 10-20 % ihrer Spielzeit PvP machen WAR spielen sollten ?
WAR ist nunmal ein PVP Spiel, welches das Hauptaugenmerk auf PVP / RVR legt. Natürlich wird es auch PVE geben, dies spiegelt sich aber vorallem in Public Quests und World Bossen ala DAoC wieder.
Wer WoW ähnliche Instanzen erwartet, der wird garantiert enttäuscht.
Und die besten Items wird es in Städteraids also im PvP geben.
Wer also nur 10-20 % PvP machen will, sollte devinitiv bei WoW bleiben.
Wer jeodh nicht darauf steht jede Woche die selben, immer gleich agierenden Mobs umzuhauen und echtes Open PvP ( Nicht den Mist, den es in WoW gibt ) mag,  der sollte WAR zumindestens einmal bei Release anspielen.


----------



## Xhudson (2. Januar 2008)

Amen Bruder!^^


----------



## beavis666 (2. Januar 2008)

hier wird doch schon fleissig über die langzeitmotivation diskutiert,.... sollte dir einen groben überblick verschaffen, was im endgame so alles geplant ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=23258&st=0


----------



## Myhordi (2. Januar 2008)

Feinkost schrieb:


> blizz is einfach überfordert mit dem balancen darum haben sie sich nur auf 5er arena beschränkt
> zb. guten diszi priester bekommt man mit 3-4 leuten down = 5er arena aber was in 2er und 3er los ist das is denen egal.
> druide heilt im 5er nich so viel wie andere und man bekommt ihn auch leichter down, aber in den anderen arenen lol, naja und da gibt es noch das open pvp aber das langweilt blizz auch weil es ja tot is
> ich erhoffe mir von WAR mehr als nur balancing auf die instanzierten bgs


1.rosarote war fanbrille^^
2.klassen wie druidne sind hybriden
3.nen disziplin priest kriegt man nicht leicht down aber man kriegt ihn down auch im 2on2 oder 3on3
4.das mit dme open pvp stimmt
das war m3in kommentar dazu werd mir WAR nicht hohlen weil ich lieber pve mache


----------



## Kresse (2. Januar 2008)

Myhordi schrieb:


> 1.rosarote war fanbrille^^
> 2.klassen wie druidne sind hybriden
> 3.nen disziplin priest kriegt man nicht leicht down aber man kriegt ihn down auch im 2on2 oder 3on3
> 4.das mit dme open pvp stimmt
> das war m3in kommentar dazu werd mir WAR nicht hohlen weil ich lieber pve mache



Who cares ? Wie schon oft gesagt wurde, wer auf PvE steht, soll bei Wow bleiben.
Und hört in Gottes Namen auf über die WoW Arena zu diskutieren, Arena ist nicht mehr als Pseudo PvP.
Genau so wenig Sinn macht es, über das PvP Balancing in einem PvE Spiel wie WoW zu diskutieren. 
Also kann ich jeden verstehen, der PvE bevorzugt und bei WoW bleibt. Jeder der aber denkt, WoW PvP ist gut, der liegt eindeutig falsch.

Und an meinen Vorposter möchte ich nocheinmal eine Frage stellen : Liest du deine Posts überhaupt, bevor du sie postest ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So das war jetzt mein Kommentar dazu...


----------



## Verce (2. Januar 2008)

und 90% der leute die meinen pve zu bevorzugen haben noch nie wahres PVP betrieben und wissen garnicht wie langweilig PVE eigentlich ist


----------



## Jqe (2. Januar 2008)

Also soweit ich weis gibt es in war ein paar instazen aber raid keine ahnung dann soll mann wirklich bei wow bleieben


----------



## Feinkost (2. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> und 90% der leute die meinen pve zu bevorzugen haben noch nie wahres PVP betrieben und wissen garnicht wie langweilig PVE eigentlich ist


das stimmt, mindestens 85%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (3. Januar 2008)

Es ist doch einfach so, dass das PVP in WOW einfach nicht mit dem RVR in WAR vergleichbar sein wird.

Ich meine bei WOW betritt man eine Arena/Bg und spielt dort ca. 20 Minuten.
Nach dem BG/Arena steht man in der Stadt und niemand weiss etwas davon, wenn man es den Leuten drumherum nicht erzählt. Es wird niemand in OG oder IF sagen "wow ! super gemacht !"
Es sei denn man heißt Nihilium und wird als billige "Werbeschlampe" (nicht negativ auf die Leute bezogen, sondern auf das Verhalten von Blizz) missbraucht.

In WAR ist es so, dass man den Zerg braucht um große Objekte wie Burgen oder Städte einzunehmen Stammgruppen um den Nachschub abzuschneiden oder eine Bresche zu schlagen und Einzelspieler als Scouts. 
Jeder kann sehen , wie du spielst und jeder kann sagen "Super! du hast uns zum Sieg geführt!" oder "man war das schlecht!".
Jeder sieht direkt das Produkt deines Spielens, du bist Teil der Offensive/deffensive.
Der Server verlässt sich auf dich und DU kannst zeigen , was du drauf hast oder auch nicht drauf hast.
Dein Spiel hat direkten Einfluss auf das Geschehen und wird das Spiel der anderen beeinflussen. 
Du wirst mit entscheiden über Sieg oder Niederlage der gesamten Fraktion.
Mann wird Leiter einzelner Gruppen haben und einen übergeordneten Raidleiter und damit meine ich nicht einen Typen, der im Internet gelesen hat wie man einen Mob umhaut.Von diesen Leuten wird Flexibilität, Taktik und Mut erwartet.Es wird Spione und scouts geben, die Informationen liefern .... Ich könnte jetzt noch Seitenlang so weiter machen, aber ich denke es reicht um zu zeigen, das WAR RVR eine ganz andere Qualität hat als WOW PVP.


Aber lass uns nochmal das WOW PVP aufzeigen 

Alterac : Reite schnell an allen Gegnern vorbei und mache PVE (sehr sinnvoll für ein PVP-BG)
Warsong : eine nette Spielvariante, wo die Allies immer über ihrem Fahnenspot stehen und nicht erreichbar sind. (über die so genannten "Edeltwinks" oder auch "rechtsklickChars"  genannt , die die BG's in den unteren Bereichen komplett unspielbar machen, möchte ich jetzt nicht weiter reden. )
Arathi : das einzige, wo man im kleinen sehen kann, was PVP/RVR sein kann.
Auge des Sturms : Crap (ist auch die einzige Spielvariante, die von Blizzard selber kommt ?)
Arena : nettes Team vs Team , wo meisst aber das Equip eine zu große Rolle spielt. 

Und was haben alle diese BG's gemeinsam ? ... RICHTIG sie haben jeweils nur EINE Karte seit Jahren und niemand auf dem Server interessiert, was du in ihnen machst.


Also bitte denkt nicht das WAR RVR so sein wird wie WOW "PvP".


----------



## Euchale (3. Januar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Es ist doch einfach so, dass das PVP in WOW einfach nicht mit dem RVR in WAR vergleichbar sein wird.
> 
> Ich meine bei WOW betritt man eine Arena/Bg und spielt dort ca. 20 Minuten.
> Nach dem BG/Arena steht man in der Stadt und niemand weiss etwas davon, wenn man es den Leuten drumherum nicht erzählt. Es wird niemand in OG oder IF sagen "wow ! super gemacht !"
> Es sei denn man heißt Nihilium und wird als billige "Werbeschlampe" (nicht negativ auf die Leute bezogen, sondern auf das Verhalten von Blizz) missbraucht...



Nette Aufstellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wobei Auge des Sturms vermutlich nichtmal so schlecht wäre wenn es mal alle Spieler kapieren würden... ich bin z.T. schon froh wenn die wissen in welche Richtung sie mit der Flagge rennen müssen, hab teilweise schon erlebt das manche zu nicht eingenommenen Türmen gerannt sind... Naja ich hoffe das WAR von beginn an ziemlich gut ist. Und ich vermute das das Spiel kommt und geht mit seiner Kollisonsabfrage, wenn sie das verhunzen dann gibts Probleme. Aber sonst Top.


----------



## maddze (3. Januar 2008)

Euchale schrieb:


> Nette Aufstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibt es eigentlich eine offizielle aussage zur kollisionsabfrage? habe da nichts offizielles gefunden...


----------



## Verce (3. Januar 2008)

ja gibt es irgendwo und soweit ich weiss wird es zwischen spieler und NPCs zB keine geben

gibt glaub auch podcasts wo darüber geredet wird musst nur mal auf der offiziellen seite gucken...


----------



## Pente (4. Januar 2008)

Kollisionsabfrage funktioniert ganz einfach:

Sobald ein Spieler für PvP geflagged wird aktiviert dies bei ihm die Kollisionsabfrage. Solang das PvP Flag aktiv ist kann kein Spieler (weder Gegner noch Verbündeter) durch diesen Spieler durchlaufen. Angenommen man stellt nun 2 Blackorks nebeneinander so bilden diese theoretisch gesehen eine Mauer und man könnte nicht mitten durch sie durch laufen aber dennoch ist es möglich zwischen den beiden sich durchzumogeln. Für das PvP hat es nur wenig Effekt, selbst wenn man durch die beiden Orks durchlaufen könnte wird es in der Praxis selten der Fall sein ... die beiden Orks werden das zu verhindern wissen, wenn nicht dann spielen sie halt einfach nicht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(X)(X)(X)(X) <<< die klammern demonstrieren das kollisionsprinzip ganz gut wobei der eingeklammerte X-Bereich immer der Teil ist an dem man nicht vorbei kommt ... die Charakterecken sind abgerundet, dadurch entstehen diese Lücken zwischen den Charakteren durch die man laufen kann, obwohl diese nebeneinander stehen


----------



## Verce (4. Januar 2008)

du meinst obwohl 2 chars dicht an dicht stehen kann man zwischen ihnen hindurch laufen?
und das, weil die chars RUND sind? ich kann also an ihren beinen vorbei weil sie weniger breit sind als die schultern? muss ich mich jetzt hinlegen und kriechen?

die beschreibung hört sich leicht absurd an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (4. Januar 2008)

Ich denke du kannst es dir vorstellen, als wenn du versucht dich durch eine enge Stelle durch zu mogeln.
Die Öffnung ist gerade so groß genug um sich mit etwas drücken und beseite schieben hindurch zu mogeln.
Wenn nun aber die beiden sich etwas zur Seite bewegen oder rückwärts wirst du es wohl nicht schaffen an ihnen vorbei zu kommen.
Ungefähr so wie bei einer Menschenmenge beim Konzert, da kann man auch durch drücken und schieben bis ganz nach vorne gelangen, aber es dauert sehr lange und wenn man mal 2-3 dazwischen hat, die das nicht wollen, kommt man einfach nicht vorbei ^^


----------



## Pente (4. Januar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Ich denke du kannst es dir vorstellen, als wenn du versucht dich durch eine enge Stelle durch zu mogeln.
> Die Öffnung ist gerade so groß genug um sich mit etwas drücken und beseite schieben hindurch zu mogeln.
> Wenn nun aber die beiden sich etwas zur Seite bewegen oder rückwärts wirst du es wohl nicht schaffen an ihnen vorbei zu kommen.
> Ungefähr so wie bei einer Menschenmenge beim Konzert, da kann man auch durch drücken und schieben bis ganz nach vorne gelangen, aber es dauert sehr lange und wenn man mal 2-3 dazwischen hat, die das nicht wollen, kommt man einfach nicht vorbei ^^



Danke, sehr gut erklärt. Genau so ist es. Angenommen die beiden stehen dicht an dicht und bewegen sich keinen cm, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis du dich zwischen ihnen "durchmogelst" und das liegt wirklich an den abgerundeten Models. Die Kollisionsabfrage ist kein viereckiger Kasten um den Charakter rum sondern eher wie in dem Beispiel mit den Klammern. Man kann zwischen 2 Spielern die dicht an dicht stehen durch sofern sie sich nicht bewegen ... also etwas was im späteren Spiel eigentlich undenkbar ist es sei denn beide hätten einen Disconnect.

Im Grunde also ein Fakt der auf das Gameplay kaum Einfluss haben wird. Selbst wenn es in der Theorie möglich ist wird es in der Praxis nicht gelingen solang die entsprechenden Spieler nur etwas Hirn besitzen und nicht stocksteif an ihrer Position festhalten. Noch dazu kommt, dass sie als Tanks Spieler zurückwerfen können, d.h. spätestens wenn du an ihnen vorbei wärst sollte einer der Tanks reagieren und dich wieder hinter die Melee-Linie werfen damit die Caster geschützt bleiben


----------



## -Haihappen- (4. Januar 2008)

Also ich stell mir das wie beim Handball vor - die Spieler versuchen da immer zu drücken und zu springen um dann durchzukommen..

Was mich interessieren würde: Ist die "Blase" eines Zwerges kleiner als die von einem Ork? Wächst sie mit dem Level?


----------



## Pente (4. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Also ich stell mir das wie beim Handball vor - die Spieler versuchen da immer zu drücken und zu springen um dann durchzukommen..
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde: Ist die "Blase" eines Zwerges kleiner als die von einem Ork? Wächst sie mit dem Level?



Wächst der Zwerg mit steigendem Level ... ich hoff einfach mal er wird noch ein wenig kleiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die größe des Bereichs durch den man nicht laufen kann hängt wohl vom Model des Charakters ab. Wobei ich die Arme links und rechts abziehen würde. Also im Grunde die Form des Charakters minus ein paar Pixel auf jeder Seite.


----------



## -Haihappen- (7. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Die größe des Bereichs durch den man nicht laufen kann hängt wohl vom Model des Charakters ab.


Heißt, wenn ich vielleicht von einer kleinen Erhöhung aus abspringe kann ich über Zwerge fliegen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Januar 2008)

warscheinlich schon aber ich glaube nicht das es ein Zwerg zulässt das sich irgendwass über seinen Kopf hinwegsetzt immerhin wird das nicht ein zwerg sein und wenn doch hat er immer noch seinen Hammer oder ähnliches zum Schädel einschlagen.


----------



## Grimmrog (8. Januar 2008)

Du wirst dann nur gegen seine Erhobene Axt Springen und dir die Ei... aufschlitzen^^, da schaffst dues eher ner Elfe durch die beine zu kriechen anstatt über nen Zwerg zu springen


----------



## colamix (9. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> WAR wir was das angeht simpel ausgedrückt das gegenteil von wow
> voraussichtlich viel gutes PvP, und schlechtes/mittemäßiges PvE
> 
> ob dir der PvE content nun reicht oder nicht ist schwer zu sagen



Das Quest System ist soviel ich gehört hab besser als in WoW. Ansonsten hast du recht.


----------



## Sempai02 (9. Januar 2008)

colamix schrieb:


> Das Quest System ist soviel ich gehört hab besser als in WoW. Ansonsten hast du recht.



Vor allem sollen Gegner auch das droppen,was man braucht. Also hat ein WAR-Wolf auch immer ein Fell und ein WAR-Troll auch immer 2 Augen. Bei WoW konnte man stellenweise 100 Trolle für 10 Ohren töten -.- .


----------



## Timura (9. Januar 2008)

und ein kurzes Statement zur Itemfrage... ich hoffe ganz stark darauf, das Mythic nicht diese Poweritemfarmstrategie aus zahlreichen MMORPG übernimmt, sondern eher das System von DAoC beibehält; also der Charakter wird schon durch Items aufgewertet und verbessert, aber nicht in dem Maße, das ab einem gewissen Unterschied im Ausrüstungsgrad sämtliches Spielerkönnen nebensächlich wird


----------



## Sinthorios (9. Januar 2008)

Wird es vllt auch möglich sein z.B alleine 2 spieler zu besiegen? Oder is die Überzahl meist in der Übermacht? Bzw. macht sich das können eines Spielers auch wirklich bemerkbar?=)


----------



## -Haihappen- (11. Januar 2008)

Sinthorios schrieb:


> Wird es vllt auch möglich sein z.B alleine 2 spieler zu besiegen? Oder is die Überzahl meist in der Übermacht? Bzw. macht sich das können eines Spielers auch wirklich bemerkbar?=)


Das kann dir wohl noch niemand sagen. Selbst die Leute die in der Beta sind, könnten das wohl nicht. Es wird sich einfach noch einiges ändern. Ich kann es mir jedoch gut vorstellen.. ging doch bis jetzt in jedem Spiel - wenn man es geschickt anstellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (12. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Das kann dir wohl noch niemand sagen. Selbst die Leute die in der Beta sind, könnten das wohl nicht. Es wird sich einfach noch einiges ändern. Ich kann es mir jedoch gut vorstellen.. ging doch bis jetzt in jedem Spiel - wenn man es geschickt anstellt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup und wenn die Gegner sich selbst dann auch noch extrem dumm anstellen sollte das kein Problem sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (12. Januar 2008)

Ich bin zwar riesen WAR Fan und Betaspieler, aber trotzdem versteh ich net, wenn jemand sagt, Er finde WoW pvp gut, wiespo dann alle fans von WAR  ihn niedermachen müssen und sagen, du hast unrecht? Ich würd sagen, recht und unrecht, bei so einer frage gibt es nicht. Sondern wenn er so denkt dann ist das für ihn so.. Jeder andere der das anderst sieht sieht es halt wieder auf seine weise... Auserdem ist WoW PvP immoment besser, weil War garnicht drausen ist.... also ist WoW bis jetzt in allen Punken besser, den erst bei Open Beta oder Release kann man sagen was besser ist. Aber das ist wieder Meinungs abhängig.


----------



## Terriom (12. Januar 2008)

Ich lese immer wieder etwas von der "Open Beta" und der "Closed Beta", weiß aber leider nicht wo der Unterschied liegt. Kann mir das jmd. sagen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (12. Januar 2008)

sagt doch schon der name, open is wenn alle in die beta dürfen und closed werden nur einige ausgewählt


----------



## Terriom (12. Januar 2008)

Gibt es bereits einen Termien für die "Open Beta"?


----------



## mejestran (12. Januar 2008)

Bis jetzt ist noch nicht mal sicher ob es überhaupt eine OPEN Beta geben wird oder habe ich irgentwelche Posts überlesen? Ich habe bis jetzt nichts gelesen.


----------



## Efgrib (21. Januar 2008)

wird wohl keine geben, wozu auch? bei ner halben mille beta-anmeldungen kann man auch für die stresstest-phase genug leute einladen und den closed-status (un damit die nda) erhalten. open betas macht man doch nur wenn man nicht genug anmeldungen für n stresstest hat oder um leute mal reinschnuppern zu lassen als werbung sozusagen, beides hat war net nötig.


----------



## Kregar (21. Januar 2008)

So wie ich es einschätze wird Mythic nicht versuchen wollen im PVE Bereich ein Endgame wie bei DAOC zu gestalten. Ich bin da ganz ehrlich: Ich hasse PVE, es ist langweilig und einseitig. Aber nichtsdesto trotz ist es bei WOW von allen meinen bisherigen MMOs am besten gemacht. Ich kann also verstehen das sLeute nur das machen. Die Hoffnung aber dass PVE bei WAR besser wird braucht man sich aber nicht zu machen. Wer PVE mag, wird bei WOW bleiben müssen.


----------



## Held² (21. Januar 2008)

Das pvp in wow ist zum kotzen...
Es ist einfach nur zach sich an einem bg anzumelden und dort einfach gegenseitig niederzumetzeln das Open pvp in WoW exestiert ja praktisch garnicht......
und arena sag ich mal garnichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War is coming


----------



## edelsniper (21. Januar 2008)

hi leute:
zum thema PvE in WAR:
Ich finde PvE gehört einfach dazu. WAR PvE gehört dazu. Ich habe selbsts seid WoW Beta (seid dezember 07 aufgehört) gespielt und finde das WoW-questen grösstenteils (Es gibt ohne Frage einige extrem geile aber leider extrem rare gute Quests) langweiliges akkord farmen ohne jeden sinn ist. 
Allerdings gehören einfach auch diese "töte X, bring mir Y"quest sachen dazu...WENN SIE EINEN GUTEN HINTERGUND haben...
in WAR zb (so hab ich es gehört) gibt es natürlich auch sammel quests, die jedoch sinn machen: zb: sammle holz, bring mir pelze, was auch immer...aber das alles is für den WAR!!! damit verstärkt man truppen, belagerungswaffen usw...
Es hat auswirkungen auf die WELT!!! zwar kleine aber wenigstens hat man im hinterkopf, dass man so seinen truppen ein wenig helfen kann...in anderer online spielen ist es oft so, dass sich der NPC bedankt und weiter passiert nix...
und alleine dieser gedanke, so denke ich, mach das PvE in WAR wirklich brauchbar!
so long
mfg edel


----------



## Kuralian (21. Januar 2008)

Kannst uns ja das Holz für die Katapulte ranschleppen,wenns dir Spass macht.Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur gehört und gelesen, dass man Endlevel erreichen kann mit beidem pve und/oder RvR,habe aber noch nirgentwo gelesen, dass es viel pve Kontent im Endbereich gibt.Vor allem da die pve Gebiete mit den höheren Tiers immer kleiner werden.


----------



## yoba (22. Januar 2008)

Es wird PVE Endcontent geben, da könnt ihr euch soviel rumbiegen wie ihr wollt. 

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, daß die ein Spiel entwickeln welches nur für RvR-Interessierte ist. Die wollen soviele Kunden bekommen, wie es nur geht. Es wird PvE Content geben. Das gab es schon in DAoC und das wird es auch in WAR geben. 

Die Leute wollen eine Geschichte erzählt bekommen. Das Addon welches irgendwann kommt, muss eine Geschichte fortschreiben. Die Erweiterungspatches die kommen werden, wollen auch eine Geschichte erzählen.

Das Hauptaugenmerk ist natürlich RvR, aber nicht nur. Sonst bräuchte die Entwickler nicht soviel Zeit invenstieren für das Design und die Geschichten in ihren Quests usw. Dann könnten die einfach nur die Open RvR Zonen gestalten und das Spiel wäre vor 1 Jahr schon rausgekommen.

Das PvE wird sich wie in DAoC abspielen. So denke ich es mir.


----------



## Pente (22. Januar 2008)

yoba schrieb:


> Es wird PVE Endcontent geben, da könnt ihr euch soviel rumbiegen wie ihr wollt.
> 
> Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, daß die ein Spiel entwickeln welches nur für RvR-Interessierte ist. Die wollen soviele Kunden bekommen, wie es nur geht. Es wird PvE Content geben. Das gab es schon in DAoC und das wird es auch in WAR geben.
> 
> ...



Das ist korrekt. Natürlich gibt es PvE-Endgame Content nur wenn die meisten von PvE-Endgame sprechen dann meinen sie WoW Raidcontent  und der Endgame Content von WAR wird mit dem von WoW im PvE Bereich nicht vergleichbar sein. Klar wird es auch Bosse in Instanzen geben aber das ganze hat nicht so eine Gewichtung wie in WoW und das ist alles auch nicht auf dieses extrem Raiden ausgelegt.

Also freut euch auf nette "kleine" Drachen, schöne schlüpfrige Höhlen und viel Spass im PvE Content denn den werdet ihr mit Sicherheit auch in WAR haben können. Nur ein Raidprogramm wie in WoW wird man wohl vergeblich suchen ... wer auf dieses ganze "immer schneller immer höher immer weiter und immer den 2mm längeren e-Penis" geraide steht sollte bei WoW bleiben denn der wird definitiv von WAR enttäuscht werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midknight (22. Januar 2008)

Zum Glück wird es nicht nur noch Raids zum Ende hin geben. Jeden Tag die selbe Instanz, jeden Abend der gleiche Ablauf... das ist doch langweilig. Mit menschlichen Gegnern gegen die gekämpft werden kann ist das ganze doch viel interessanter. Mit etwas Glück wird es dann im End-Game auch wichtiger sein, die gegnerische Seite zu vernichten als Items zu farmen und nur deswegen überhaupt noch zu spielen.


----------



## Tja (22. Januar 2008)

Also wenn Mythic im Endgame wirklich "nur" PvP bietet, wäre das etwas dürftig. Ich denke, einige PvE'ler haben sich auch Interesse an WaR und ob Mythic die alle vor den Kopf stoßen will, darf zumindest angezweifelt werden. Wobei die sinngemäße Aussage von Burnett? "Wer kein PvP mag, ist in War falsch" schon eine deutliche Sprache spricht. Ich denke, wer lowcost PvE mag, wird das in War finden, wer sich allerdings PvE ala WoW erwartet, wird sicher enttäuscht werden.

Interessant wäre allerdings, wie das mit Stammgruppen oder Gilde gegen Gilde gehen soll, wenn man alle 4 Tiers für die größt mögliche Erfolgschance braucht?


----------



## -Haihappen- (22. Januar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Interessant wäre allerdings, wie das mit Stammgruppen oder Gilde gegen Gilde gehen soll, wenn man alle 4 Tiers für die größt mögliche Erfolgschance braucht?


Es gibt ja nicht nur die Hauptstadt-Raids, sondern auch noch die einzelnen Szenarien.

Ich selber hoffe, dass das PvE im Endgame nicht GANZ wegfällt. Ab und zu mal in eine Instanz schnuppern kann doch nie falsch sein. Nur halt nicht allzu oft..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevendays5 (22. Januar 2008)

ich als pvpler werde sicherlich mit war glücklich. in wow zb mache ich nur noch pvp. instanzen war icn nur wegen des leveln und mal reinschnuppern, aber danach kann ich die instanz net mehr sehen. früher hab ich auch geraidet, jedoch wusste ich nicht, das das so sehr langweilig und an den nervern zerren kann, zum glück muss ich nie wieder raiden.


----------



## Tja (23. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht nur die Hauptstadt-Raids, sondern auch noch die einzelnen Szenarien.
> 
> Ich selber hoffe, dass das PvE im Endgame nicht GANZ wegfällt. Ab und zu mal in eine Instanz schnuppern kann doch nie falsch sein. Nur halt nicht allzu oft..
> 
> ...



Dann werd in War glücklich (das mein ich ernst =) ). Ich wünsche Dir nur, dass sich EA da wirklich raushält, denn von Kundenbetreuung etc. haben die Null Ahnung. Meine Wahl fällt auf AoC ich mag den Mortal Kombat ähnlichen Fatality-Stil, die Barbaren-Mythologie und schon zu Beginn 8!! Raiddungeons ist für jeden Raider ein Traum hehe.

Eins steht aber fest:

Beide Spiele werden kein WoW-Killer, wobei das sowieso immer subjektiv ist. Wenn für mich ein Spiel besser als das andere ist, kann man es auch als "Killer" bezeichnen, die Subs sind mir egal, sofern Finanzierung, Addon's gesichert sind und der Rest braucht uns Ottonormalverbraucher doch eh nicht zu kümmern.

In diesem Sinne kann man nur auf ein tolles MMO-Jahr 2008 hoffen, zumahl ja auch noch der Geheimtip AION, und das nächste Lineage 2 Addon kommen soll =)


----------

